# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الحليب يساعد في مكافحة سرطان المعدة

## salihmob

*  أثبتت نتائج البحوث التي أجراها علماء صينيون وجود مركبات فريدة في الحليب الطبيعي، تساعد في مكافحة الأورام الخبيثة في المعدة. 
ويقول علماء جامعة ايلان الصينية الذين أجروا البحوث، إنهم اكتشفوا ثلاثة إنزيمات ببتيدية في بروتين B lactoferricin. 
وكما هو معلوم يمتاز هذا البروتين بخواص مضادة للفيروسات والبكتيريا، إضافة  إلى أنه محفّز لجهاز المناعة لمقاومة مختلف أنواع الأمراض. 
وقد بينت البحوث أن الإنزيم B lactoferricin 25 يخفّض درجة بقاء الخلايا  السرطانية حية في المعدة. لكن تأثيره مرتبط بدرجة كبيرة بزمن تناوله  والجرعة المأخوذة. ويقول أحد المشاركين في البحث، سنتمكن قريباً من إنتاج  دواء فعال لعلاج سرطان المعدة. *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك حبيبي على هده المعلومة

----------


## bbha

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل

----------

